# How Many Fish for a 29 biocube



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had my 29 gallon hqi biocube for about a few months. I have mostly coral and a few fish but i was just wondering how many fish per say can i actually keep in this tank? I would obv get fish that only get 3 inches big that are peaceful mostly and are just overall small fish.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The number of fish will be determined by the fish behavior in your tank. The size of your live rock structure and the exact species of fish will determine the final number. You probably have room for 3 small rock dwelling fish, such as Grammas, Blennies, and Gobies, and 2 or 3 small reef dwelling fish, such as Clownfish, Kaudern Cardinals, Firefish, etc.

There is an article in our reference library that should help you along with these decisions.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...h-compatability-creating-stocking-list-38579/


----------



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i have 4 fish total so far i have 1 6 line wrasse and 3 blue green chromis. They all seem to get along very well. Would those fish be considered the rock dwellers or reef dwellers? I also have a deep sand bed so i was considering getting a fish that likes to shift the sand around. "Hectors Goby" is what i was thinking aboutt. Is that even a good idea or should i just leave the sand bed un-disturbed.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

chimera779 said:


> Well i have 4 fish total so far i have 1 6 line wrasse and 3 blue green chromis. They all seem to get along very well. Would those fish be considered the rock dwellers or reef dwellers? I also have a deep sand bed so i was considering getting a fish that likes to shift the sand around. "Hectors Goby" is what i was thinking aboutt. Is that even a good idea or should i just leave the sand bed un-disturbed.


A Hectors Goby would be a great choice. The Six Line Wrasse, however, was a bad start. It will typically behave extremely aggressive towards most all fish introduced later. I'm not real sure how to direct you at this point, because the aggressive behavior of the Six Line is extremely unpredictable.


----------



## chimera779 (Jan 7, 2011)

you know thats the last time i ever listen to anybody at a fish store loll i really like the 6 line wrasse he actually has been getting along with the other 3 blue green chromis but i wonder how u would do with the hectors goby.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

chimera779 said:


> you know thats the last time i ever listen to anybody at a fish store loll i really like the 6 line wrasse he actually has been getting along with the other 3 blue green chromis but i wonder how u would do with the hectors goby.


If I had to guess, I would think the Six Line would be ok with the Hectors Goby. Six Lines usually show more aggression towards fish that swim above and around the live rock, as opposed to fish which occupy the lower water levels and make a home within the rock structure.

Take that with a grain of salt, however. I personally will never purchase another Six Line Wrasse unless the system is a very large reef setup.


----------

